# Free offer!!!!!



## Spongy (Apr 15, 2012)

*closed*

............


----------



## Zeek (Apr 15, 2012)

Excellent Spongy!!!  jump on this guys and gals


----------



## Hurt (Apr 15, 2012)

The value of this can't be over-stated guys!


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 15, 2012)

Wow I'm in


----------



## Hurt (Apr 15, 2012)

Herm and Hurt...you get a shot at advising two STUDS haha


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 15, 2012)

Even.though I got this


----------



## Hurt (Apr 15, 2012)

The Situation! GTL baby GTL!


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 15, 2012)

Lol  thats great


----------



## Smilee21 (Apr 15, 2012)

This is awesome... I am in


----------



## GarnetandGold (Apr 16, 2012)

I will give it a shot for sure.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Apr 17, 2012)

is all the places taken now?


----------



## Spongy (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks for all the PM's and emails guys!  Unfortunately I went with the first 5 to get in touch with me.  Those that are in this free offer have been emailed a questionnaire.  Now, if someone backs off I have a backup list and will be in touch with those people if the need arises.

Keep in mind I will give all SI members a discount at ANY time!


----------



## Zeek (Apr 18, 2012)

Bump for The Sponge!!!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Apr 18, 2012)

just my luck,always a day late a dollar short


----------



## Josh30013 (Apr 18, 2012)

dang i done got gotten. Dang you guys! we will work together later spongy, i have lots of confidence in you!


----------



## Georgia (Apr 18, 2012)

Questionnaire sent brohamski


----------



## Spongy (Apr 19, 2012)

Georgia said:


> Questionnaire sent brohamski



Thank you fellow Brocepticon!


----------

